# what size skids to buy?



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

So I bought a 1997 Case 1845C about 7 years ago just to have to help out with cutting wood and odd jobs. I started plowing snow 5 years ago and started utilizing the skid for some extra money. I have grown the plowing side of me business at a very slow rate but it is becoming clear that I may need to do some upgrading next season. I'm looking to add probably 2 skiddys, 1 more plow truck, and a dedicated salting rig. So I'm looking for every ones opinion on what I should start looking at. Right now I push a 10ft protech push box with the 1845. I have been looking at the Kage and comparable systems. So this is what I would need to be able to handle. So tell me what kind, size, and why I should consider. Thanks in advance, Casey


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Step one, find a really good dealer. 

Buy the biggest SOB you can afford and haul on your trailer. 

2 speed tranny is a must for snow machines. 

As far as brands? It's mostly personal preference. I'm partial to Bobcat, and I can't stand running JD skiddys. 

Don't go crazy with equipment unless it's going to make you money year around. Grow within your means.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the response mnglocker. I should also mention that I'm am looking for specific models to start researching. Any equipment I buy will most likely not be doing much in the off season.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

NH has some pretty good lease deals for snow guys you may want to check into. 

Otherwise check out what dealers are close and treat you right first.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Are you mostly doing lots with it and looking for 10 ft size?? I like bobcat model also. Check out s250 or if you want new s650 the new m-series are very very nice


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I am a bobcat fan and its the only machines I will buy. I really like the s-300,s-250 and s-205. I have a new s-650 and it is a good machine just like my s-300 more. For large lots I don't think you can beat the s-300. It will push the Hell out of a 10ft box, is also pretty good on fuel. For a mid size machine the 205 is a kick ass machine.. what ever you get make sure it has two speed and a heated cab.
Good luck.
Robert


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

rob_cook2001;1548984 said:


> I am a bobcat fan and its the only machines I will buy. I really like the s-300,s-250 and s-205. I have a new s-650 and it is a good machine just like my s-300 more. For large lots I don't think you can beat the s-300. It will push the Hell out of a 10ft box, is also pretty good on fuel. For a mid size machine the 205 is a kick ass machine.. what ever you get make sure it has two speed and a heated cab.
> Good luck.
> Robert


I think you're right on. S185-S300 is good range of machines to be looking at to use for snow. 2 speed for sure.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

This may be petty, but so far I'm glad that everyone is saying Bobcat. All my trucks for both businesses are white!!!!! The plan is to turn the 1845C into the salt loader. I have an old International 674 loading the salt now.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

IMAGE;1549009 said:


> I think you're right on. S185-S300 is good range of machines to be looking at to use for snow. 2 speed for sure.


The S-185 will not like pushing a 10' box. I ran one a few years back, it didn't like the 8' we had on sight.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

them new bobcats are nice machines.. Check them out man


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh before you make the choice check out the new Case machines. They are absolute beasts.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Another bobcat fan here iv run s250 s300 s650 all with 10 ft boxes and they wesport have no problem with a full box. I have two 2012 650 from the guy i sub for now one has 1.2 hours and the other has 3.2 hours one with hand and foot contorls and the other has joysticks and i can tell ya the s650 with joysticks is the cats a$$ to run super smooth Thumbs Up last thing i will say is most 05to09 bobcats with joysticks will eat a set of lift tilt actuators around every 750 hours and its about an hour of your time to change an $1200 in parts if your machine has a key start an you do the job yourself. if the machine has a keypad start the dealer has to flash the computer that can be another 100-500 depending on how big of a crook the dealer is. This is not to scare you more a warning to budget for it and if it dont happen then you will be ahead of the game. either way best of luck to you:saluteayup


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

I looked into Bobcat, Case, Deere and New Holland last year when I was buying a new machine. I liked the looks of the Bobcat but didnt like the dealer. Deere and Case were both good machines but the Deere was the most expensive by several thousand bucks. The Case and New Hollands are pretty much the same machine with a few differences. I loved the visibilty of them and they are the easiest to service by far. They are super quiet and very good on fuel. I bought a L220 New Holland. If I were to do it again today I would have went with the Case. The Case you can adjust the hydro sensitivity and loader functions. They also were the cheapest but the dealer was the farthest away. I would seriously look into these machines I think you will be really impressed. I got the pilot/eh controls and they just did an update and they are super smooth now. I have had it a year and zero issues so far.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

mnglocker;1548912 said:


> Step one, find a really good dealer.
> 
> Buy the biggest SOB you can afford and haul on your trailer.
> 
> ...


I second that advice.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

hardwoodcd;1548909 said:


> So I bought a 1997 Case 1845C about 7 years ago just to have to help out with cutting wood and odd jobs. I started plowing snow 5 years ago and started utilizing the skid for some extra money. I have grown the plowing side of me business at a very slow rate but it is becoming clear that I may need to do some upgrading next season. I'm looking to add probably 2 skiddys, 1 more plow truck, and a dedicated salting rig. So I'm looking for every ones opinion on what I should start looking at. Right now I push a 10ft protech push box with the 1845. I have been looking at the Kage and comparable systems. So this is what I would need to be able to handle. So tell me what kind, size, and why I should consider. Thanks in advance, Casey


Stick with the Case machines, Easy serviceability, great machines. 2 speed a must,
the heater in these units will toast your buns. Ck one out. 90 + hp will get the job done in a hurry.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hard to go wrong with a bobcat.. The only hard part about buying a case is going home and telling your family your gay lol.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

rob_cook2001;1554046 said:


> Hard to go wrong with a bobcat.. The only hard part about buying a case is going home and telling your family your gay lol.


lol ..... :laughing:


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

Before you decide on a brand you need to figure out what you want to get for a machine. 2 speed is nice and cab /heat is a must. the next thing you need to look at is are you going to want to load trucks with this machine.. the larger vertical lift machines will have a higher dump height. and the 3rd and most important thing when you have decided on a brand. How close is you dealer? Can you getahold of him sunday morning if you break down saturday night with more snow in the forcast? Do they stock parts or order everything in? Bobcat makes a great machine. I have 2 of them. I also have 3 Caterpillars. On the service side of things my cat dealer is better then my bobcat dealer. on the cost of things bobcat is cheaper then cat.. its a trade off I would rather have my machine running and pay a little more then pay less and not have a machine that will cost more in the long run if you lose an account because of lack of/poor service. You also may want to think about renting a differnt skid each month for a year and see what you like/dislike about each. if you looking at new $40k is alot of money on a machine if you decide you hate it in 2 weeks.


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

back to your original question.. I would say any machine with a capacity of 2000+ lbs would be mostly ok for pushing 8+ feet and 2500lbs for 10 feet of blade


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

rob_cook2001;1554046 said:


> Hard to go wrong with a bobcat.. The only hard part about buying a case is going home and telling your family your gay lol.


I don't get it.....around here you might have to be gay to buy a Bobcat cause they are going to stick it straight up your ass when you need any parts or service.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

I really appreciate all the input. With everyone's input I have to really consider location for what I buy. The only dealer in the town that I plow in is Deere. The next closest dealer is Case. And I hadn't mentioned this yet because I wanted to hear everyone's opinions first. But my Brother in Law is the shop supervisor at the Case dealership, my cousin is the parts manager, my Father in Law in the delivery guy and another cousin is a mechanic under my Brother in Law. So I think things are heavily leaning towards Case!!!!!!! I just really like to be educated when spending a ton of money. I don't really have any intentions of buying brand new. I actually have a customer of mine right now (I do hardwood flooring) that bought a machine at a pretty good deal that he just plans on using for removing some trees and grading his land one his house is finished. I think there is a pretty good chance I'll be buying that machine. Its a 75xt with a 2 speed and cab and heat. Not sure on year and hours yet. But I think I can get this machine for about $15000 with brand new tires. I may be looking for another to replace the 1845C, or I may keep running that one. She has been a work horse for her size!!!!!! We push a 10' box on her and very rarely have to leave any snow behind. Sometimes when its really wet.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

rob_cook2001;1554046 said:


> Hard to go wrong with a bobcat.. The only hard part about buying a case is going home and telling your family your gay lol.


Bobcat being a bolt together machine rather than welded is ok I guess if you like tightening your NUTS all the time rather than operating the unit.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

hardwoodcd;1554157 said:


> I really appreciate all the input. With everyone's input I have to really consider location for what I buy. The only dealer in the town that I plow in is Deere. The next closest dealer is Case. And I hadn't mentioned this yet because I wanted to hear everyone's opinions first. But my Brother in Law is the shop supervisor at the Case dealership, my cousin is the parts manager, my Father in Law in the delivery guy and another cousin is a mechanic under my Brother in Law. So I think things are heavily leaning towards Case!!!!!!! I just really like to be educated when spending a ton of money. I don't really have any intentions of buying brand new. I actually have a customer of mine right now (I do hardwood flooring) that bought a machine at a pretty good deal that he just plans on using for removing some trees and grading his land one his house is finished. I think there is a pretty good chance I'll be buying that machine. Its a 75xt with a 2 speed and cab and heat. Not sure on year and hours yet. But I think I can get this machine for about $15000 with brand new tires. I may be looking for another to replace the 1845C, or I may keep running that one. She has been a work horse for her size!!!!!! We push a 10' box on her and very rarely have to leave any snow behind. Sometimes when its really wet.


I run Case 440 Series 3 machines, these units have preformed every job they have been
sent out to do from power racking, to boring 30" x 5'-0" deep holes in the frozen ground of ND to pushing snow . Good Luck with your new machine, Post some pictures


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

We do love pictures !!!!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rob_cook2001;1554046 said:


> Hard to go wrong with a bobcat.. The only hard part about buying a case is going home and telling your family your gay lol.


I take it this was some friendly ribbnig, directed torwards magnum?....either way it was funny as hell.:laughing:

OP, 
dealer support is huge, and if you have 4or5 family members working for a dealer near you..its probably the place to go for you.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

snocrete;1554251 said:


> I take it this was some friendly ribbnig, directed torwards magnum?....either way it was funny as hell.:laughing:
> 
> OP,
> dealer support is huge, and if you have 4or5 family members working for a dealer near you..its probably the place to go for you.


Heard this one ?? Opinions are like a** holes everyone has one and they all stink


----------



## TLandscaping (Dec 10, 2012)

What size pushers will a S205 handle and not be pushing its limits?


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

That 75xt with all the goodies for 15k sounds like a sweet deal.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

magnum1;1554269 said:


> Heard this one ?? Opinions are like a** holes everyone has one and they all stink


Yep:waving:



TLandscaping;1554309 said:


> What size pushers will a S205 handle and not be pushing its limits?


Warning, this is an opinion, so hopefully it dosent stink 2 bad...but with dedicated snow tires I dont think your pushing the limits running a 10fter


----------



## TLandscaping (Dec 10, 2012)

snocrete;1554345 said:


> Yep:waving:
> 
> Warning, this is an opinion, so hopefully it dosent stink 2 bad...but with dedicated snow tires I dont think your pushing the limits running a 10fter


i was hoping someone would say it would handle a 10fter. I was planning on getting a set of snow tires for it. I found a great deal on a 205 but needed something that will handle a 10ft pusher


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

I have not used a s205 but I do use a s185 with snow tires and it pushes a 9' blade really well it retains its steering capabilities in most situations. If the snow is extremely wet and deep with ice underneath it does start to struggle a bit with traction, power wise it's fine. 

I would think a s205 with snow tires would do pretty well with a 10' box in most situations. 

Snow tires are whats going to make it all work though.


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I am running s650 with 9ft Kage. So far Kage is new and haven't run it. I like our bobcat. It was that or new holland. Not really a fan of those. Only two dealers in town. Dealer support is huge!


----------



## Snowbryan (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a s-250 bobcat that has trouble pushing a 10' push??? Wth


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Is it a rubber edged pusher??


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

rob_cook2001;1557796 said:


> Is it a rubber edged pusher??


And what kinda tires are you running?

If their the big, block tread pattern tires meant for hard surface use I can't see them being good in snow. Hard compound and to much surface area.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Are all 4 tires on the ground When your pushing?


----------



## Snowbryan (Jan 1, 2013)

Just the standard duty bobcat tire, yes a rubber edge, yes all 4. What tread pattern tires do you suggest?


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Snowbryan;1557902 said:


> Just the standard duty bobcat tire, yes a rubber edge, yes all 4. What tread pattern tires do you suggest?


Get some dedicated snow tires and wheels and don't look back.


----------

